# Biggest Redfish of 2013



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

This monster was caught by Mr. Robert Brown of Atlanta Ga and bottomed out a 50# boga before being released. Robert had never fished before until 2012 when a group of my long time clients brought him along. I'd say he's a fast learner!! www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*light tackle*

I might also add, that this brute was not caught in one of the passes with clunky offshore rod and reel. We catch these giants on light tackle in shallow water. This particular fish was caught in 3' of water on a spinning setup while trout fishing. The fish spooled the reel twice before turning! Gotta love light tackle!


----------

